# Rochester NY Mtn biking



## HowieT2 (Aug 21, 2014)

Going next week.  any suggestions for mtn biking?
TIA


----------



## Nick (Aug 21, 2014)

I thought @ScottySkis had just gone mt biking somewhere near Rochester, maybe?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks Nick I been doing Newburgh and lower Hudson Valley probably a few hours of way from Rochester, If HowieT2 comes down here I have some nice spots to  show off.

But I do like this site for finding out info on biking trails.  http://www.bikekinetix.com/main_ny.php


----------



## HowieT2 (Aug 21, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Thanks Nick I been doing Newburgh and lower Hudson Valley probably a few hours of way from Rochester, If HowieT2 comes down here I have some nice spots to  show off.
> 
> But I do like this site for finding out info on biking trails.  http://www.bikekinetix.com/main_ny.php



Thanks.  I bike the hudson valley all the time from in croton-on-hudson.
never been to rochester though.


----------



## HowieT2 (Aug 21, 2014)

HowieT2 said:


> Thanks.  I bike the hudson valley all the time from in croton-on-hudson.
> never been to rochester though.



oh i guess you guys thought i live up in vt.  not yet.  working on it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)

HowieT2 said:


> oh i guess you guys thought i live up in vt.  not yet.  working on it.



I knew you meant NY. Enjoy the finger lakes. Let me know if you ever come up to Orange County for biking their is a lot of great spots here Newburgh Stuart NY forest is huge meka for bikers. I am a beginer at this fun hobbie I be happy to ride with you.
http://forums.mtbr.com/new-york/rochester-ny-mtb-trails-651151.html
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/131629-Stewart-State-Forest

http://www.singletracks.com/mountain-bike/best_trails.php?new_state_id=413 

this is also a good website for finding mountain biking trails in NY!


----------



## HowieT2 (Aug 21, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> I knew you meant NY. Enjoy the finger lakes. Let me know if you ever come up to Orange County for biking their is a lot of great spots here Newburgh Stuart NY forest is huge meka for bikers. I am a beginer at this fun hobbie I be happy to ride with you.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/new-york/rochester-ny-mtb-trails-651151.html
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/131629-Stewart-State-Forest
> 
> ...



i like steward.  Also 909 on my side of the Hudson.  If you're ever down here, my house is right by blue mtn.  Great riding.  Been riding for 25 years.


----------



## HowieT2 (Aug 27, 2014)

So we ended up at a place called dyer street park.  Great place.  
Fortuitously, a specialized demo truck was parked in the back of the Hampton inn we r staying at.  Upon inquiry, they were doing a demo day at the park. Bonus.
The park is small but the trails are numerous and fun .  Lots of rolly single track.  Good flow.
plus there is a small pump track right next to the parking lot.


----------

